# IHome iBT76 won't work



## kodakYellow (May 24, 2018)

My Ihome stopped working out the blue, when connected to the charger there is usually a red light that turns on to indicate it's charging, that's not turning on nor does it make a sound when i attempt to power the speaker itself on.


----------



## Drabdr (Nov 26, 2007)

Hello there!

https://cdn.ihomeaudio.com/media/product/files/iBT76_User_Manual.pdf

Is there a battery indicator light on it? Does it show it's charged?

If there is no power the unit is not charging. Are you using the cable that came with it? Can you test that cable/ charger setup on another device?


----------



## kodakYellow (May 24, 2018)

It showed it was charged for about a day , then it turned off. The charging cable still works but the speaker itself wont charge.


----------

